# SSV Wood



## bolsito (Aug 26, 2007)

Wood's been moving around SSV a bunch (even between yesterday and today), so make sure to keep an eye out. There's a bunch of logs that look like they might move once flows come up. Right now there's a sketchy-looking log in the rapid where you kinda go under a rock (don't know the actual name).


----------

